# Ipod (dock connector) changer la batterie ?



## Cyke (10 Mai 2013)

Bonsoir tout le monde ! 
J'ai hérité par un oncle d'un Ipod Dock Connector datant de 2003. Il est en bon etat cosmétique, mais ne s'allume pas! J'imagine que la batterie n'a pas tenu d'être restée éteinte trop longtemps dans un placard... 
Savez vous si c'est remplaçable ? si je peux le faire seul ou non, j'aimerai vraiment remettre cet ipod en marche.. et puis, 20 go ça tient encore bien la comparaison face à mon iphone 4 qui n'en a que 16... 

Merci de votre aide !


----------



## ibao (14 Juin 2013)

Hello,  sur le site ifixit tu peux commander une nouvelle batterie et il y a le guide pour l'installer


----------

